# new member, from jax. Fin and feather



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Good looking skiff there. I always liked those lines it has. Like a more refined Gheenoe. With a level shear instead of the raised nose.


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

Cool skiff! I like that boat a lot.


----------

